# Gift ideas for the lil woman



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wanted to see what some of you guys are getting your better half for Christmas....perhaps give some help to those of us not sure what to get, I'm kinda disappointed I couldn't think of anything else: I got mine the new iPad air and a airport/time capsule (basically a 3tb wifi hard drive for keeping photos and music on rather than using the cloud) and of course some jewelry from the kids (pandora charms).....I usually try to come up with something unique, but her iPad is about 4 years old (first gen) no camera, but she uses it every day, never a problem. I'm just proud for not waiting until the 24th....


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

What about some ******* gift like of jeff foxworthys song. Like 12 pack of bud or 7 packs of redman or 5 flannel shirts lol


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Vacuum cleaner.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Vacuum cleaner.


Nothin like giving a subtle hint lol


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

We usualy buy something together that we both can use together.Last yr it was a ice fishing shelter.

This yr I told her the Kubota was her gift but that didn't go over so well.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

swmnhay said:


> We usualy buy something together that we both can use together.Last yr it was a ice fishing shelter.
> 
> This yr I told her the Kubota was her gift but that didn't go over so well.


Get that toaster you were talking about lol


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> Get that toaster you were talking about lol


I used to get domestic gifts.....never really went over that well


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Ya women dont seem to find the humour in it like we do lol


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

After 30+ years of marriage and with the kids grown, our gift giving has scaled back considerably over the years. We're both at the point where we have everything we need and most of what we want. We frequently do what SWMNHAY said and buy something together. In years past, we have used Christmas as an excuse to buy a new living room suite for example.

We used to draw names and exchange gifts with her family (wife has a big family), but it got to the point where we realized we were just exchanging gift cards. Finally said enough is enough. We now do a "Dirty Santa" where we all bring an inexpensive gift (limit $20) and have a great time.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Besides Christmas presents I have to come up with a birthday present for my wife on the 24th. Haven't started shopping for either one yet....better figure something out pretty quick!


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Something you want but may not go over so well if you got it for yourself like a new hay barn/equipment storage or a new square baler. As for myself no wife or girlfriend so I don't have to worry about it....I guess that is one perk of being single.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

barnrope said:


> Besides Christmas presents I have to come up with a birthday present for my wife on the 24th. Haven't started shopping for either one yet....better figure something out pretty quick!


I have her birthday, Christmas AND anniversary all this month. Birthday has past, got what was requested. Just started Christmas and anniversary is yet to be addressed. In the past we have also gotten things we both will use.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I plan on buying my wife a little extra for her Christmas stocking besides a gift package to unwrap....a gift certificate to one of her favorite restaurants...Ruth Chris. That way, it's a win-win...she is happy camper....and I am too!

Regards, Mike


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

I had better not say as we share the this Ipad and on occasion ( she won't admit ) but she dose check in on hay talk.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

DSLinc1017 said:


> I had better not say as we share the this Ipad and on occasion ( she won't admit ) but she dose check in on hay talk.


Get yourself a password.... that won't work. You gots to get your own iPad from her for Christmas.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

DSLinc1017 said:


> I had better not say as we share the this Ipad and on occasion ( she won't admit ) but she dose check in on hay talk.


iPad air 499.00 from apple.....or last gen of iPad for 429.00....just sayin


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Mine already went nuts a few months ago....replaced the tile floors throughout, bought new furniture/drapes and had the house painted. She was supposed to have it all done while I was gone, but managed to conveniently stall things until I was back to enjoy the chaos. Thankfully she now says she doesn't want anything else, so I bought her an iRobot Roomba.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> She was supposed to have it all done while I was gone, but managed to conveniently stall things until I was back to enjoy the chaos.


I know all about that! Mine'll get us started on a project that is labor/time intensive, (or maybe just a PIA) then has to go do some thing else.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

All clad cookware from Williams Sonoma, kind of pricey but when you consider the quality probably a down right bargain, will last probably about 2 lifetimes. Wife keeps saying wants a small chainsaw that she can use. Every time we go to local hardware store she picks up a small Husqvarna and says she wants it. Our other two saws are pretty big and she can't get them started. I just am apprehensive about getting this. From what I have seen small saws are really more dangerous than big ones.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I've told her she has ME what more would she want. :wub:


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

cornshucker said:


> Wife keeps saying wants a small chainsaw that she can use.


Rule #4, don't buy the wife anything she can use as a weapon, LOL.

That's why diamond earrings are always a safe bet.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

RockmartGA said:


> Rule #4, don't buy the wife anything she can use as a weapon, LOL.
> 
> That's why diamond earrings are always a safe bet.


Yet we allow our wifes to have sharp knives? Lol do we think things through.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

cornshucker said:


> All clad cookware from Williams Sonoma, kind of pricey but when you consider the quality probably a down right bargain, will last probably about 2 lifetimes. Wife keeps saying wants a small chainsaw that she can use. Every time we go to local hardware store she picks up a small Husqvarna and says she wants it. Our other two saws are pretty big and she can't get them started. I just am apprehensive about getting this. From what I have seen small saws are really more dangerous than big ones.


Williams Sonoma huh, never heard of them, wonder if the Williams tool company had anything to do with them.....I bought some cookware a few years ago, towncraft I believe, good stuff, I'll have to check out the Williams Sonoma line, I didn't buy the whole kit and caboodle....just a few pieces....one thing I don't like, they have this little steam vent on top of the lids.....damn thing drives me nuts listening to it!

I have a small limb saw by Stihl, love it, can adjust the chain tension real easily, handy, handy, handy......always the first one I go for when doing general cleanup


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Its looking to be a very nice Christmas here. Just the right amount of cold, snow and family. Money is a little tighter but those were the best memories I had as a kid. We are pretty well up to date on electronics. She really has her heart set on duck why I have no idea but its what she wants. There are various other items that she could use such as a new mixer couple new boxes of staples and nails for her finish nailers solder flux for her tinning crafts. I think I'll get her her own fluke multimeter. I too like those little stihls. Very well balanced should you need to use it one handed.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

hillside hay said:


> Its looking to be a very nice Christmas here. Just the right amount of cold, snow and family. Money is a little tighter but those were the best memories I had as a kid. We are pretty well up to date on electronics. She really has her heart set on duck why I have no idea but its what she wants. There are various other items that she could use such as a new mixer couple new boxes of staples and nails for her finish nailers solder flux for her tinning crafts. I think I'll get her her own fluke multimeter. I too like those little stihls. Very well balanced should you need to use it one handed.


Maybe she watches to much duck dynasty lol? And ya its not money that makes christmas its having everybody there.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Lol mebbe. She wantsto call him Mr. Quackers. Lol I don't get it but its one of the things I love about her.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

If I bought my wife a chainsaw for Christmas, shed fire it up and cut my head off with it.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> If I bought my wife a chainsaw for Christmas, shed fire it up and cut my head off with it.


Ya stick with the vacuum cleaner jd lol.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> If I bought my wife a chainsaw for Christmas, shed fire it up and cut my head off with it.


Lol....mine too....hillside gave me an idea tho, I've been a needen a new Fluke, mines at least 20 yrs old...right when they came out with the fluke 87, been several leads attached to it, couldn't hurt ya much with that....oh, this was about her....can't think of any reason mine would need a meter...damn it


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Williams Sonoma huh, never heard of them, wonder if the Williams tool company had anything to do with them.....I bought some cookware a few years ago, towncraft I believe, good stuff, I'll have to check out the Williams Sonoma line, I didn't buy the whole kit and caboodle....just a few pieces....one thing I don't like, they have this little steam vent on top of the lids.....damn thing drives me nuts listening to it!
> I have a small limb saw by Stihl, love it, can adjust the chain tension real easily, handy, handy, handy......always the first one I go for when doing general cleanup


 Williams Sonoma makes some very nice kitchen cookware.....not cheap but very nice. I can't complain about any of the pieces I have.....the quality is excellent.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Somedevildawg I probably was not clear in post. Williams Sonoma is a store All Clad is a brand that they sell. They sell all kinds of knives, cookware, etc. All Clad is probably the best cookware made.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

cornshucker said:


> Somedevildawg I probably was not clear in post. Williams Sonoma is a store All Clad is a brand that they sell. They sell all kinds of knives, cookware, etc. All Clad is probably the best cookware made.


X4 (ten 4) that explains why I haven't heard of them, I searched a lot of brands when I bought mine....didn't remember seeing that brand, do remember the AllClad....I bought some kitchenaid that the wife really likes as well, think they are discontinued now, had a good bit of copper in them, thnk it was just 3 ply but she really like them....

Went with my mother today to get her a new car, she totaled hers the other day, fortunately she was fine, other fella has piss-poor insurance so I'm sure it'll be a fist fight to get her settlement, so just went ahead and got a new vehicle. But while I was at the dealership, I thought it sure would be nice to take home one of these brand new bad ass bmw 5 series diesels to my wife.....with the big red bow on it (they said they would give the bow to me....2 of them as a matter of fact)

Car payments...ugh....haven't had any in 6 years....hard to go back to that....
My mother hasn't had car payments in 12 years.....I'm glad she spent the money.....at 84, it'll be her last car perhaps, she got her a pretty 328i, went from a 2000 Buick Electra, clean as a pin, 175k miles.....I'm sure the cut rate insurance company will only think it was worth about 2k, if we're lucky.....I got news for em.....homey don't play that game.....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Know the feeling on car payments....rather make a payment on Ag equipment if anything.

Regard, Mike


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> 2000 Buick Electra, clean as a pin, 175k miles.....I'm sure the cut rate insurance company will only think it was worth about 2k, if we're lucky.....I got news for em.....homey don't play that game.....


One thing I've found helpful in situtations such as that is to go to the car valuation websites such as NADA, Edmunds, etc, and print out a copy of the used car value on her car. It is best to do this as close to the day of the accident as possible.

Used car values often take a hit in September when the new models come out and in January when a new year. Insurance companies know this and will often delay and then try to pay the lower amount.

Also, add in for extra things you may have such as wheels or upgraded stereo. Your insurance probably wont pay extra for these unless you have taken out additional coverage, but it the other guy's insurance is paying, they should.

Also, they should be paying you the full retail value of the car, not trade-in or wholesale.

Just a few tips learned the hard way....


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Those new small stihls with easy start are nice,after you get used to it


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I bought my wife a MacBook Air. She is not really into computers and such. She buys athletic shoes and looks around the shopping sites a couple of times a year. She mentioned getting my daughter's old Mac so I decided to just buy her one of her own.

My wife wanted a new string trimmer for our anniversary a couple of years ago. We went to the Husqvarna store and she picked out one that fit. Everything here has to be kept neat and nice. She says it is good exercise, relaxing and gives her a sense of accomplishment. Neighbors dog me for "making" her do the weed eating. Wife says I do not pay enough attention to detail when I help.

I do mow the yard, almost 2 acres.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Tim/South said:


> I bought my wife a MacBook Air. She is not really into computers and such. She buys athletic shoes and looks around the shopping sites a couple of times a year. She mentioned getting my daughter's old Mac so I decided to just buy her one of her own.
> 
> My wife wanted a new string trimmer for our anniversary a couple of years ago. We went to the Husqvarna store and she picked out one that fit. Everything here has to be kept neat and nice. She says it is good exercise, relaxing and gives her a sense of accomplishment. Neighbors dog me for "making" her do the weed eating. Wife says I do not pay enough attention to detail when I help.
> I do mow the yard, almost 2 acres.


I remember a similar experience. My wife's a 1st grade teacher and has off 2 months in summer aside from some tutoring she does for kids who can't read. 
She decided she wanted to paint our garage and my neighbor gave me so much crap about it. Meanwhile he's got his old lady out pulling poison ivy from his yard. Lol


----------

